# need urgent help now ! rear bag bracket !! help me !!



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

hi guys
my car is up in the air, and had some problems trying to find the rear cups, my mechanic told me it's gonna be $850 CND to fab the rear brackets, 
I need a rear bracket that looks like this, for my honda fit, so far universal air and air runner makes it, but universal is back order and air runner won't sell seperate. 
*TOP*









*Bottom*


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: need urgent help now ! rear bag bracket !! help me !! (felixy69)*

or can i use these for TOP bracket?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: need urgent help now ! rear bag bracket !! help me !! (felixy69)*

Maybe modify an S10 cup? http://www.suicidedoors.com/ca...truck

That last one you posted is a weld on axle bracket for the bag.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: need urgent help now ! rear bag bracket !! help me !! (felixy69)*

I would go to a local machine shop. buy a piece of black pipe the right diameter and a piece of 1/8 or 3/16 flat steel. how hard can it be to fab this up? there are plenty other manufactured parts available close enough to modify.










_Modified by darkk at 9:37 PM 8-1-2009_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: need urgent help now ! rear bag bracket !! help me !! (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Maybe modify an S10 cup? http://www.suicidedoors.com/ca...truck

That last one you posted is a weld on axle bracket for the bag.


modify the s10 cups...like paul said...ive done it now for 3 separate installations...mad easy


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: need urgent help now ! rear bag bracket !! help me !! (KraCKeD-GTI)*

thanks for all ur replies
i heard the bolt through style is no good? as the only think holding it is that one bolt


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: need urgent help now ! rear bag bracket !! help me !! (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_thanks for all ur replies
i heard the bolt through style is no good? as the only think holding it is that one bolt









the bracket sits down into the bottom spring perch. it ain't going anywhere.I think most mkv's on bags are using them with no problems as far as moving around goes...


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

how does the rear bag mount on the top part ? does it bolt to any where ?


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_how does the rear bag mount on the top part ? does it bolt to any where ?


Make a cup for the top bracket use like 2 1/4 or 2 1/2 tube and weld it to a 5" circle plate. It then will fit right on your nub and not move at all. The s10 front upper is the perfect bottom bracket use it on alot of my installs


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (felixy69)*

Do you have any pics of the suspension/rear of the car? 
It'll be easier to point you in the right direction that way. 
But if you have access to a welder you can get all the pieces and build the cups from scratch. 
u have PM.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Do you have any pics of the suspension/rear of the car? 
It'll be easier to point you in the right direction that way. 
But if you have access to a welder you can get all the pieces and build the cups from scratch. 
u have PM.

here is how it looks


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Whats the inside diameter of that pocket? Firestone may work anything else may rub (depending on the diameter of the pocket.) You could always cut the entire spring pocket/shock mount out and start over. 
*edit* the first one is different then the other 3 pictures, I assume the last 3 is what you have to work with?


_Modified by Plain at 7:40 AM 8-3-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

I'm thinking the same as PLain. 
You cna proly get the mk4. Firestone kit from AAC (they are in Canada) and they'll proly bolt right up. 
The size of the pocket i dont think will allow you to use Air house or RE-5 bags. You're gonna run into the same problems as mk4s using those bags and rub. 


_Modified by Santi at 1:52 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

i used brackets from baak2basics.com on my mk4 for the rear cause i was lazy and didnt want to fab them... using airhouse 2's i had to trim the pocket cause they rubbed and 10k miles later i just broke one of the pockets pretty well off cause i cut too much off.. now i gotta fix it


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (rizzles_dub)*

http://www.baak2basics.com/cat...id=62
you guys think this will work ???
and these pic are from Fit's that has Airride set up now, 
can you guys tell me where i can fine a bracket close to looking like these ?
below are pic of the AIR RUNNER KIT

















and this is a pic of AH2 bag


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (felixy69)*

The baak2basics will work. But using those bags its such a tight squeeze. 
You already bought the bags? Uvair ones correct? 
I still say use Firestone bags for peace of mind. Thats what most mk4s run. 
Like these.

















All the way down! 








Inflated a little bit. 










_Modified by Santi at 11:29 AM 8-4-2009_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

if u can use sleeve bags...u should...way easy...not expensive...easy to replace...ive had mine in now for a year and a half....just saying.
u can use em...return watchu got and get the sleeves that i know kevin at AAC has or whoever else is sellin em for vws


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i heard the fire stones leak very easy....that's why i got the AH2
can some one help me measure the upper and lower cone size on the MK4?
i want to measure mine so i know it will fit in the cones
thank you for all ur help
thanks


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (felixy69)*

should be the same.. 
I've had my firestones for over a year and half, and no problems. IF its installed correctly there shouldnt be any issues. 
If u already go the AH2, then get the baak2basics thing


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

as i had mentioned. i have the AH2 bags and baak2basics brackets, runnin on 10k miles... you WILL have to trim the side supports for the pocket or they rub. they will also rub on the inside right on the beam. i had to torch the beam and pucker it more than it was stock. it is still too close for comfort. and when you trim the pockets it weakens it and eventually will break and bend the whole pocket down. and the only other thing is you will have to weld the top cub to the body or when you jack it up... they will fall off the nub. i ran a cable from the body to the shock bolt so they couldnt come out, eventually i welded em in. i say sell the AH2's in the forum and go firestone.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rizzles_dub)*

Rizzles, idk if u know. but its for a FIt, not a mk4. there might be a little extra clearance in there


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Rizzles, idk if u know. but its for a FIt, not a mk4. there might be a little extra clearance in there 

all good man !! just wanna help i guess !
so S10 cup with AH2 bag
or 
firestone for mk4 VW ?
which is better >


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_
and this is a pic of AH2 bag 











Looks like a whole lot of rubbing right there?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
Looks like a whole lot of rubbing right there?

Good luck with that.


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

I fabbed up my own rear brackets, and used Slame RE-5 bags. Suicide sells a kit to build your own cups it comes with everything youll need. A double convulated bag will also give you a firmer ride + handling. I never liked airlift or universal air bags, i think theyre junk from experience lol. I think i only spent like 160 total on my rear setup including bags!


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*

werd.. my bad. i read the beginning of the post then forgot it was for a fit...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_
so S10 cup with AH2 bag
or 
firestone for mk4 VW ?
which is better >

They are different. Depends on the application. For example i use RE-5s or AH2 for mk5s, but for mk4 Firestone. 
For you, Firestones.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

how is the top mounted with the firestones ?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (felixy69)*

It jsut goes over the nipple that comes down from the frame where the spring would sit. 
I dont have any pics of it..


----------

